# Software > Ασφάλεια >  [GSA] Quagga Routing Suite: Multiple vulnerabilities

## priestjim

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-464349.html




> Gentoo Linux Security Advisory
> 
> Title: Quagga Routing Suite: Multiple vulnerabilities (GLSA 200605-15)
> Severity: normal
> Exploitable: remote
> Date: May 21, 2006
> Bug(s): #132353
> ID: 200605-15
> 
> ...


Κανείς δεν είναι άσφαλτος...  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Quagga's RIP daemon allows the injection of routes and the disclosure of routing information. The BGP daemon is vulnerable to a Denial of Service.


Δεν νομίζω ότι κανείς από εμάς τρέχει RIP ... Αλλά τα bugs είναι παντού !!  ::

----------


## priestjim

> Additionally, Fredrik Widell reported that the Border Gateway Protocol (BGP) daemon contains a flaw that makes it lock up and use all available CPU when a specific command is issued from the telnet interface.


Γι'αυτό τι έχεις να πεις;  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Γι'αυτό τι έχεις να πεις;


Δε μας νοιάζει. Εμείς έχουμε mikrotik.

_nmap -sV -p 2000 10.0.0.0/8_

----------


## Ifaistos

> Γι'αυτό τι έχεις να πεις;


Αυτό που απάντησε ο Mark Spenser της Digium (είναι ο δημιουργός του asterisk) όταν "αντίπαλη" εταιρεία με "κλειστό" σύστημα (προκειμένου να μην χάσει τον πελάτη που ήθελε να βάλει * ) υποστήριξε ότι το * έχει 50 "ανοιχτά" bugs στον bugtracker του

Where is their's bugtracker ?  ::  

Μεταξύ της "σιωπής των αμνών" γνωστού και ως - we don't have bugs we have features και ένος bugtracker με 50 bugs εγω θα προτιμούσα το 2ο  ::  

Με απλά λόγια είναι συνήθες να βρίσκονται τέτοια bugs και προβλήματα, και όσο και αν φαίνεται παρόδοξο αποτελούν την αρχή για αλλαγές και βελτιώσεις.

----------


## panoz

> Δε μας νοιάζει. Εμείς έχουμε mikrotik.


lol  ::

----------

